# Arron Afflalo going to NorCal for two years and $35 million



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749314264415006720


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Hadn't even noticed that this happened amidst all the other offseason shenanigans. Are they going to start him and McLemore together? 

Will they be able to move Rudy Gay?


----------



## josechan001 (Mar 17, 2019)

RollWithEm said:


> Hadn't even noticed that this happened amidst all the other offseason shenanigans. Are they going to start him and McLemore together?
> 
> Will they be able to move Rudy Gay?


here we go again, its all about money and money.
No decent sport if money is involved.
zzzz


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

josechan001 said:


> here we go again, its all about money and money.
> No decent sport if money is involved.
> zzzz


Possibly the weirdest post quote I've ever seen on this board. Nicely done!


----------

